# Malba Tahan, «Ο άνθρωπος που μετρούσε».



## Elsa (Oct 26, 2008)

Πήρα αυτό το βιβλίο για τα παιδιά και καταγοητεύτηκα από το βιογραφικό του συγγραφέα! Είναι των εκδόσεων «Κάτοπτρο» σε μετάφραση του (μαθηματικού) Στάμου Τσιρώνη.
Αντιγράφω από το site των εκδόσεων: 
Το βιβλίο αποτελεί μια απολαυστική συλλογή μαθηματικών γρίφων, οι οποίοι παρουσιάζονται μέσα από μια ιστόρηση που θυμίζει_ Χίλιες και μία νύχτες_. 
_Ο Άνθρωπος Που Μετρούσε_, ο ήρωας του βιβλίου, ταξιδεύει τον αναγνώστη στον εξωτικό αραβικό κόσμο του 1300, όπου, με τις εξαιρετικές μαθηματικές ικανότητές του, επιλύει διαφωνίες, παρέχει σοφές συμβουλές, αντιμετωπίζει και νικάει επικίνδυνους εχθρούς, κερδίζει φήμη και πλούτη, και, τέλος, αμείβεται αισθηματικά αφού καταφέρνει να παντρευτεί την εκλεκτή της καρδιάς του. Καθώς ακολουθούμε τον ήρωα μας μαθαίνουμε τις ιστορίες προγενέστερών του μαθηματικών, παρακολουθούμε τις νοητικές δοκιμασίες στις οποίες τον υποβάλλουν οι σύγχρονοί του σοφοί μέσω μαθηματικών γρίφων, και θαυμάζουμε τις γνώσεις και την κρίση του, με τις οποίες κερδίζει το σεβασμό και την αγάπη όλων. Στο τέλος της ελληνικής έκδοσης παρατίθενται σχόλια και επεξηγήσεις που αφορούν το μαθηματικό περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου.
Στο «αυτί» του βιβλίου διαβάζουμε για τον συγγραφέα:
*Malba Tahan* είναι το ψευδώνυμο του *Julio Cesar de Mello e Souza* (1895-1974), βραζιλιάνου μαθηματικού, συγγραφέα και εκπαιδευτικού. 
Ο Julio Cesar de Mello e Souza γεννήθηκε στο Ρίο ντε Τζανέιρο σπούδασε πολιτικός μηχανικός, αλλά ουδέποτε εξάσκησε αυτό το επάγγελμα. Εργάστηκε ως καθηγητής σε διάφορα σχολεία, διδάσκοντας ευρύ φάσμα μαθημάτων -κυρίως Μαθηματικά, αλλά και Ιστορία, Γεωγραφία, Φυσική. Αργότερα ακολούθησε πανεπιστημιακή καριέρα · ανακηρύχθηκε καθηγητής στη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών και στην Αρχιτεκτονική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου του Ρίο ντε Τζανέιρο, όπου δίδαξε Μαθηματικά.
Έγραψε όχι ένα και δύο, αλλά πενήντα ένα βιβλία Μαθηματικών, από τα οποία γνωστότερα είναι τα _Αναλυτική γεωμετρία, Υπερβολική τριγωνομετρία_ και _Μιγαδικές συναρτήσεις_.
Μεγαλύτερη αναγνώριση του χάρισαν όμως τα εξήντα εννέα διηγήματά του. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά γνώρισαν τεράστια επιτυχία· το συγκεκριμένο ξεπέρασε τα 2.000.000 αντίτυπα παγκοσμίως.
Ο Mello e Souza από μαθητής ακόμα έδειξε το το συγγραφικό ταλέντο του. Εκείνη την εποχή όμως, οι εκδότες της πατρίδας του αντιμετώπιζαν με δυσπιστία τους ντόπιους συγγραφείς, γιαυτό επινόησε έναν άραβα συγγραφέα, τον Malba Tahan(1885-1921), του οποίου τα έργα δήθεν μετέφραζε, πάλι με ψευδώνυμο, ως Breno Alencar Bianco!
Μάλιστα για να γίνει πιο πειστικός, φρόντιζε να δημοσιεύει κατά καιρούς και βιογραφικά στοιχεία του άραβα συγγραφέα.
Σήμερα, το όνομα Malba Tahan είναι πασίγνωστο στη Βραζιλία, μάλιστα υπάρχει και ομώνυμο μουσείο όπου εκτίθενται οι προσπάθειες του Mello e Souza για εποπτική και διασκεδαστική παρουσίαση και διδασκαλία των μαθηματικών.


----------

